# Delicious lights and Latté for Labor Day.



## egrep (Sep 10, 2011)

[This is a repost of one I made on the USN just now on a 'show us your flashlights thread. I wanted to share it here as well because the pottery and the lights are swell and the pictures aren't half bad? ]

Excuse my relatively poor iPhone shots, but here's some that I took while at Labor day breakfast with some friends. I had brought a few lights along to show them. I hadn't expected to take these pictures but the light, the mug and the table inspired me

The mug is made by my great friend Lodema The Potter. Lodema makes pottery as a crafts-person and as her livelihood. I'm proud to number a few special items among my collectables. This mug was absconded with from her booth at the Scottish Highland Games the day previously where I had the honor of working for her. She shows up at a variety of SCA type, Renn/****ens Faire, Civil War, Highland games and so forth events. Often folks come by and say their primary motivator was 'more of Lodema's pottery'.

These first two lights are;

On the left a Sunwayman V10R 123 with the AA Extender in Ti. Topped by a Steve Ku 3 trit RGB tailcap. I plan to send this to Pete Gray for some bead blasting and other pimping. I've got a set of 18500 and 18650 bodies with the same tailcap style on order from the great KuKu and expect those within... soon!

On the Right a DarkSucks MC18-B 18650 made by local home boy Jason Hui an up and coming builder with a strong following already developing. This light has a tasty nickle coating and alternating bead blast. Later in the day I swapped out the Orange Tailcap for a GITD boot and the clip for a heat colorized clip when I stopped by his shop. Jason is working on a Trit TC which will make many of us very happy. 







Swapped around top view; (Damn I want some Latté now!)






This next one is a rare gem. A Jeff Hanko 10 Trit (9 around the head, 1 in the tail) D10 14500 (AA) in Titanium. Made on a small manual Chinese lathe by hand. It's one of a kind. I've seen these with 8 around the head but never 9. I particularly like the design on the clip.






And a top view with the XM18-B lurking in the background; (When I post this i'm off for coffee dammit!)


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice photos egrep! Now I'm in the mood for some coffee...


----------

